# Parrots



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Any parrot owners here? Am thinking about getting one. Just wondering about the pro's and con's, especially here in Egypt.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, 

For me the main concern about getting a bird in Egypt is Avian Flu, and the risk of passing it to you or your family with fatal consecuences. An african grey here in cairo can cost you around 4000, double that if they are hand tamed and the price can go even higher if the dealer claims that he/she is talking. 
ALso I am not sure if you can get it legally out of the country, I imagine the process of getting appropiate paperwork might be from nerve breaking to say the least to impossible. 

Greys need lots of interaction and can be quite jelaous and demanding. 
They live a lot, so you are looking for a life long companion, really. It's up to you to decide if that's a good or a bad thing. 

For me the absolute positive is that they are amazing, clever, loving pets that work well for small apartments as long as they get lots of interaction and arent bored. 

I never had one. My neigbhour in Spain has an african grey that sits outside looking at the girls all day long, and he is quite happy like that.He has had it for at least twenty years, I kid you not. He calls me "Guapa" everytime I walk by, to be honest he does that to every woman, pretty or not, (but never the boys) and whisles. He adores my neigbour's son, as they grew together, but now he moved out of the house because he is older and married, and my neighbour swears that the parrot and his son converse on the phone regularly.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Any parrot owners here? Am thinking about getting one. Just wondering about the pro's and con's, especially here in Egypt.


parrots live in large groups and are wild birds and should be left that way.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

No kidding. In Kenya we had dozens of species of birds and even large hawks visit our yard every day to take a bath in the water fountain and feed on nectar and insects. Birds are not meant to have their wings clipped.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

You have all given me something to think about. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Parrots are a nightmare esp when they scream

African Grey's also produce some sort of dust that coats the immediate area and not a good idea if you have asthma

As parrots have a long life span you do not know what you are going to inherit in the way of behavioral problems and when they become teenagers and hormones kick in they can become snappy or bored and pull out feathers when they get frustrated.

Try a parrot forum, as a former African Grey owner it was a decision that I regretted and I was glad when I moved to Egypt to rehome my bird

Once you buy one you will be stuck with it for a while as not many people have the money to cough up for one and you really need to ensure it goes to a good home as they are very clever.

My advice NO, if you really feel you need a bird at least explore getting a canary at least they sing and you can place the cage outside in a shady area..


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> Parrots are a nightmare esp when they scream
> 
> African Grey's also produce some sort of dust that coats the immediate area and not a good idea if you have asthma
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. I'm not in a rush to do this, and as I believe when you take on a pet, it's for life, I have decided against. I didn't realize they had such a long life span. I'm no spring chicken and unfortunately I can't think of a single person here, that I could trust enough to take care of it properly, if I wasn't around.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Thanks Paul. I'm not in a rush to do this, and as I believe when you take on a pet, it's for life, I have decided against. I didn't realize they had such a long life span. I'm no spring chicken and unfortunately I can't think of a single person here, that I could trust enough to take care of it properly, if I wasn't around.


IMHO....in Egypt you could do no better thing than taking on a stray cat or dog rather than getting an animal which is really better of in the wild.


----------



## sagk87 (Apr 8, 2013)

Any finch lover here?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

sagk87 said:


> Any finch lover here?



Yes....beautiful little birds but only when in the wild and not in a cage :fingerscrossed:


----------



## eda (Jul 6, 2013)

*african grey parrot*

hi i m new in this forum.i wanna ask how is the procedure to travel with my african grey parrot.i need id for him how comes any help?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

eda said:


> hi i m new in this forum.i wanna ask how is the procedure to travel with my african grey parrot.i need id for him how comes any help?




Ask the vet you are registered with he should be able to tell you all you need to know,


----------



## eda (Jul 6, 2013)

*parrot*

i did it already!!! he doesnt know so i asked here!!


----------



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

Are you flying domestic or do you want to import the parrot? if import, check out the web site of the airline you are traveling with, they should provide necessary information.


----------



## eda (Jul 6, 2013)

İ wanna import my african Grey.so i asked the id prosedure.i thought someone did it and tells me.it was gift to my husband so there Were No id paper or etc.


----------



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

The paperwork has to be provided by your vet. That is his part. He/She is issuing the ID, vaccinations etc. if you can't find any information on your airlines schedule, call them. You can also ask your forwarder about the procedure, they also should know.
Good luck


----------

